# wheels?



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of these wheels? i have never seen or heard of them...the are super grip 5 stars...









they look pretty friggin sweet...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

new one to me. I didn't know supergrip made wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

me either, But I Do like them! :rockn:


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

Heck yea they are friggin sexy hahaha....moto4less.com has them like 50-60 bucks a wheel for 12s...i maye look into gettin some


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

cookiexd40 said:


> Heck yea they are friggin sexy hahaha....moto4less.com has them like 50-60 bucks a wheel for 12s...i maye look into gettin some


me like.. they would look good on your bike.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

i agree bayou but i havent decided if messin with the fresh slime that i out in there is worht buyin new rims and breakin everything apart again plus i dont want wheel spacers but the site doesnt tell em what the off-set is so i dunno if they will work....:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you wouldnt need spacers unless you had REALLY wide tires. I think you mentioned you needed them w/ the 10" tires up front on stock rims b/c they rub the ST and I remember that on the X425 too... But aftermarket rims are usually a little different offset than stock, so you actually might not need to use spacers w/ them.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

INTYSE thanks...i kinna figured that i just wasnt for sure....


----------

